# MY PIGS ARE OUT



## Royd Wood (Sep 20, 2011)

My pigs are out - well 11 of them - got to go - more news later


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 20, 2011)

I sure hope you catch them!


----------



## manybirds (Sep 20, 2011)

pigs on the loose! I would like too see someone chasing a big fat pig down the road


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 20, 2011)

Ooh not good.  We dealt with this a while ago.  They went straight through the electric.  I HIGHLY recommend, when you get them rounded up again, sticking them in the smallest hottest pen possible. Run hog panels or pallets or something into a wall for a small pen and then string electric around the inside and smear peanut butter all over it. We had to do some SERIOUS electric retraining once they went through it the first time.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't there a forum rule against posting tantalizing titles and not posting pictures?  So to keep your forum privileges, we'll be watching for those picture!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's the no pictures forum?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2011)

I was joshin' ya!


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2011)

UH OH!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes they are out in their new home

ok ok a little bit misleading - Finally moved the pigs to a 2 acre woodland scrub with some nice grass and shade. Journey started in an old horse trailer which will be used to feed them in and whenever we need to bring anyone back to the farm hopefully just close the door while they eat. Got the Hampshire barrows down in daylight but nightime was upon us when Bob the Large Black boar and his girls arrived and in the morning a big Hamp gilt and a big Large Black gilt will be trailered.
Heres some pics - enjoy


----------



## freemotion (Sep 21, 2011)

That is one BIG pig!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, definitely agree, big pig!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Yes they are out in their new home
> 
> ok ok a little bit misleading - Finally moved the pigs to a 2 acre woodland scrub with some nice grass and shade. Journey started in an old horse trailer which will be used to feed them in and whenever we need to bring anyone back to the farm hopefully just close the door while they eat. Got the Hampshire barrows down in daylight but nightime was upon us when Bob the Large Black boar and his girls arrived and in the morning a big Hamp gilt and a big Large Black gilt will be trailered.


Stinker!!   

Great pics though. The pigs look quite happy to be in their new spot.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 21, 2011)

Job done - 11 pigs in the woods. All thats left at the farm is 2 porker Hampshires about 2 - 3 weeks to go into the store and 5 Large Black / Tamworth cross piglets
Feeding time around the yard will be a bit quieter


----------

